# Lifestyles & Discussion > Family, Parenting & Education > Books & Literature >  New books for my daughter

## alivecream

What book is good for children with Autism? My daughter loves to hear bedtime stories, and I want to buy her some new ones.

----------


## Ender

> What book is good for children with Autism? My daughter loves to hear bedtime stories, and I want to buy her some new ones.


Wrinkle in Time.

----------


## alivecream

> Wrinkle in Time.


Hello Ender, thanks for getting back. The classical novel sounds fascinating. Where can I get it?

----------


## Ender

> Hello Ender, thanks for getting back. The classical novel sounds fascinating. Where can I get it?


It's always at your local library or most any bookstore; I think Amazon is also a good place.

https://www.amazon.com/Wrinkle-Time-.../dp/B004OA64H0

My mother read a chapter a night to me when I was a kid- almost every chapter ends in a cliff hanger so I was always begging for more.

----------


## alivecream

I guess I will order it on Amazon; I can't find it here. Have you seen the movie?

----------


## Ender

> I guess I will order it on Amazon; I can't find it here. Have you seen the movie?


I do not recommend it- not even close to this wonderful book.

----------


## cornerstone

That's why the movie was not that popular. As I was searching for counseling for autism, I found this site (https://www.betterhelp.com/advice/depression/) which I see as a good option for both of us.

----------

